# Installation windows sur une clé USB



## corox (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'installer windows sur une clé USB et booter dessus ceci afin d'éviter de partitionner le disque interne? Par exemple lorsque je veux utiliser windows, je la connecte et me boote dessus comme si l'installation avait été faite avec bootcamp. 

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Si jamais c'est possible (je n'en sais rien, je n'utilise pas Windows) attends toi à des temps de démarrage et d'exécution extraordinairement lents.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2018)

Non ce n'est pas possible. 
La seule option c'est d'installer Windows via Assistant BootCamp sur le disque interne, puis de cloner la partition BootCamp sur un disque externe thunderbolt avec WinClone, puis de supprimer la partition BootCamp du disque interne.


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2018)

corox a dit:


> Savez-vous s'il est possible d'installer windows sur une clé USB et booter dessus ceci afin d'éviter de partitionner le disque interne? Par exemple lorsque je veux utiliser windows, je la connecte et me boote dessus comme si l'installation avait été faite avec bootcamp.


Depuis un vrai PC on peut créer une version minimaliste de démarrage sur une clé USB, mais ce ne sera jamais une version complète, car ce type de système est utilisé pour du dépannage. Sinon sous macOS, même pas en rêve.

Une clé USB n'est pas fiable, stable, dans le temps, il est impensable de vouloir travailler depuis celle-ci et en aucun cas pour jouer.


----------



## corox (13 Mars 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses. Il est vrai d'un DD externe à la place d'une clé USB semble plus réalisable. 

Pensez-vous qu'il est nécessaire d'y dédier un DD ou une partition peut faire l'affaire?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2018)

corox a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses. Il est vrai d'un DD externe à la place d'une clé USB semble plus réalisable.
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'il est nécessaire d'y dédier un DD ou une partition peut faire l'affaire?


On ne connait pas l'année ni le modèle exact de ton Mac, il est donc difficile d'en dire plus sur ce que tu peux ou ne pas faire !

Sinon, Assistant Boot Camp fonctionne très bien, mais à la seule condition que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné. Il y a une possibilité de commencer pas installer une version de Windows 10 en interne avec Assistant Boot Camp, puis de faire une sauvegarde avec Winclone _(il n'y a que ce logiciel qui soit capable de le faire)_. Puis de restaurer cette sauvegarde dans un disque dur USB et uniquement en Thunderbolt, puis de supprimer la partition interne de Windows uniquement avec Assistant Boot Camp.

Pour un boitier USB Thunderbolt, voilà le modèle que j'utilise... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-portable-pour-Thunderbolt-TS256GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSGW ...et oui, il n'est pas donné.

L'autre alternative est de faire un clone depuis un vrai PC dans un boîtier USB 3.0 en utilisant un logiciel et uniquement que lui et qui est EaseUS Todo Backup. Attention, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows directement dans un boîtier Thunderbolt ou en USB 3.0 _(ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer)_.


----------



## corox (13 Mars 2018)

Il s'agit d'un MBP 15" 2017

Si je comprend bien, j'installe windows normalement en suivant les instructions bootcamp. Une fois que windows et les pilotes bootcamp sont installés je clone la partition windows sur un disque dur externe puis supprime la partition windows sur la machine avec boot camp.

Il me suffit alors de booter sur le disque externe pour démarrer windows?

Effectivement pour le SSD ce n'est pas donné. Un disque dur classique (7200tr/mn soyons fou) n'est-il pas suffisant?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2018)

corox a dit:


> Si je comprend bien, j'installe windows normalement en suivant les instructions bootcamp. Une fois que windows et les pilotes bootcamp sont installés je clone la partition windows sur un disque dur externe puis supprime la partition windows sur la machine avec boot camp.
> 
> Il me suffit alors de booter sur le disque externe pour démarrer windows?


C'est tout à fait ça, mais tu ne clones pas, tu fais une restauration avec une sauvegarde faite avec Winclone. Le disque dur USB Thunderbolt doit-être formaté en FAT32, Winclone se charge à la volée de faire la restauration et la conversion en NTFS. Petit rappel, cette procédure n'est valable que dans un boitier Thunderbolt, en USB 3.0 ça échouera.


corox a dit:


> Effectivement pour le SSD ce n'est pas donné. Un disque dur classique (7200tr/mn soyons fou) n'est-il pas suffisant?


Ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec Winclone, ça échouera. Relis ma réponse #6.

Pour faire un clone depuis un vrai PC avec EaseUS Todo Backup, ce type de boitier USB 3.0 avec le protocole UASP de ce genre est préférable... https://www.amazon.fr/Boîtier-disqu...6145&sr=1-1&keywords=boitier+storeva+ssd+uasp ...gage de qualité/fiabilité ou beaucoup moins cher... https://www.amazon.fr/SEATAY-Boîtie...66201&sr=1-1&keywords=boitier+seatay+ssd+uasp ...et dans ce cas de figure on peut utiliser un disque dur à plateaux en 7200 tr/mn.


----------



## corox (13 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer avec Winclone, ça échouera. Relis ma réponse #6.



Ok je pensais que tu parlais de l'installation directement sur un DD externe.



Locke a dit:


> C'est tout à fait ça, mais tu ne clones pas, tu fais une restauration avec une sauvegarde faite avec Winclone. Le disque dur USB Thunderbolt doit-être formaté en FAT32, Winclone se charge à la volée de faire la restauration et la conversion en NTFS. Petit rappel, cette procédure n'est valable que dans un boitier Thunderbolt, en USB 3.0 ça échouera.



Par disque dur USB Thunderbolt tu entends n'importe quel HDD/SSD avec une connexion Thunderbolt (USB C?)? 

Désolé mais je m'embrouille les pinceaux avec toutes ces appellations ^^


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2018)

corox a dit:


> Ok je pensais que tu parlais de l'installation directement sur un DD externe.


C'est impossible.


corox a dit:


> Par disque dur USB Thunderbolt tu entends n'importe quel HDD/SSD avec une connexion Thunderbolt (USB C?)?


C'est ce type de SSD dans un boitier USB qui est à la fois en USB 3.0 et en Thunderbolt, mais en sachant que la restauration de la sauvegarde de Winclone devra se faire impérativement avec ce boitier connecté avec un cordon Thunderbolt et uniquement que lui.


Locke a dit:


> Pour un boitier USB Thunderbolt, voilà le modèle que j'utilise... https://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-portable-pour-Thunderbolt-TS256GSJM500/dp/B00NV9LSGW ...et oui, il n'est pas donné.


----------



## corox (13 Mars 2018)

Ok j'y vois plus clair. 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2018)

donc grosso modo ce que quelqu'un proposait dès le message #3...


----------



## corox (13 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> donc grosso modo ce que quelqu'un proposait dès le message #3...



Effectivement, au temps pour moi je n'avais pas bien saisi ^^

Au final je pense le faire depuis un PC, la solution est moins coûteuse.


----------

